# SA. Metro Mulloway; 6th & 12th Oct



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Got this little fellow today, on a cheapie lure (Berkley Frenzy 9cm)
Being a full moon i decided to fish early and simply trolled in the shadow of structure.
The schoolie was released to fight another day.










These 2 were caught last week (90cm & 82cm), they were also released to fight another day !




























Regards

Steve


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that's how you introduce yourself to the forum!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff mate, dark mullys... must be resident fish 

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Steve - 3 legal mullys in 2 trips is bloody fantastic. Must try those mid week trips myself. How do you manage it ?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys !

Solatree, i am semi - retired and normally only work 2 days a week.
Although fishing itself can be hard work :lol:

Solatree i am not sure but i suspect you or other SA forum members may be in the background of this photo, click on photo to enlarge (sorry photo is not very good quality).
Glenelg 6/3/11 ; I was out their with my mate and his son.



















Regards, Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Solatree, i am semi - retired and normally only work 2 days a week.
> Although fishing itself can be hard work


Thats tough.......more envy from me, you lucky bugger :lol:


Zilch said:


> i suspect you or other SA forum members may be in the background of this photo


We were certainly out there that morning Steve - and like you, got some whiting. But I'm not sure if thats us in background - certainly not the guy standing up ! (is that stand up paddle board ?). I think we were south of that area. Did you launch before dawn ? If I remember correctly, there were 3
kayakers out very early and a bit further out than us. I don't suppose you (or your companions) lost a knife that morning ? If so, Drew's now got it !

PS - Pleased to see the kayak cart mod in the 2nd photo - if you got that off the website, that was one of Drew's good ideas - an excellent mod to the std hobie kayak cart.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Quality fish and daylight hours to boot! Top stuff.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Solatree I'm pretty sure one of the gentlemen was "OldDood".
Except my apology, i just recalled his name whilst going through old posts on this site, bloody old age :lol: , me that is ! 
I had seen and briefly spoken to him a couple of years ago whilst i was fishing Pt. Gawler.

Yes we did launch before dawn, just as a couple of more kayakers arrived.

There was a guy standing up occasionly in a red Hobie A.I. I think it only had one amas fitted and definetly had a light fitted to its sail mask. Is this Drew and could that be who is standing up in my photo ?

If the knife is worth big bucks and is of good quality it's mine and i want it back :lol: . No we didn't loose a knife , nor unfortunately any legal snapper !

P.S. Thanks for your reply and making me feel welcome

regards, Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Solatree I'm pretty sure one of the gentlemen was "OldDood".


"Gentleman " .....OldDood ?.........Nah....not OldDood..... then again it could have been him.....he does do quite good impersonations. 


Zilch said:


> There was a guy standing up occasionly in a red Hobie A.I. I think it only had one amas fitted and definetly had a light fitted to its sail mask. Is this Drew and could that be who is standing up in my photo ?


If he was standing up, looking for a lost knife...or a lost fishing rod......or a lost snapper attached to a fishing rod....yep...could be Drew.

Both very fine citizens and excellent company when sitting in piece of plastic in the midldle of the ocean trying to attract large fish and hoping the large fish that are attracted are of one certain type and not of another certain type.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done on the Mulloway Zilch.
Your effort inspired RobC and I to check out the area around the Torrens Island Bridge.
After much hard work our efforts were richly rewarded.
Combined total catch- one small salmon trout and one undersize KG Whiting foul hooked with a 1/0 jig head loaded with a 4" Nuc Chicken Minnow.
Unfortunately I missed one toadie judging by the missing tail on the SP. 

Arggh! I can not catch Mullies in the Port River! 
I think I am going to specialise in puffer fish from now on. I have had good results in the past and should be able to hone my puffer technique to an art form by the end of summer.

By the way, do not spend any time conversing with Solatree (Andy). He is very devious and will coerce you to a fishless area just for his own personal amusement.
I know he seems like a good bloke, but it is just a ruse and he is not to be trusted. He will take the p**s as soon as your back is turned. ;-) :lol:

Best of luck with your future mullying.
Regards,
Mark.
P.S. Your mulloway pictures are ridgy-didge? Your not in cahoots with Andy to trick me into paddling around the Port River in search of non-existent MUlloway? :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Lovin the banter boys.... :lol: 
Welcome aboard Zilch. (great Mullie work)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> he is not to be trusted. He will take a p**s as soon as your back is turned.


Quite true too - I blame it on getting old, the sound of water slapping on my hull, too much coffee in the morning and the pumping motion of my little legs working on my bladder as I pedal. I use an old water bottle, purple in colour of course, but naturally, I will wait until OldDood has turned his back - not just because I am a modest sort of bloke, but also because OldDood has a somewhat unnatural fascination with pixies and peckers.......and whatever you do, don't mention flaps !


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Coerce / Ridgy - Didge / Cahoots and Banter = Good time on and off the water 

OldDood please leave our K.G. Whiting alone !
These bridge pylons should look familliar to you and Rob C










3 Different metro mulloway spots in these photos.

















View attachment 2










Looks like game on ! ! !
Hide (Steve) and seek (others) :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS. OldDood, sorry to hear you missed out on catching a toadie, better luck next time ;-)

Regards, Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow Steve :shock: 
You have really raised the bar with those giant Mullies. 8)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great fishing and great thread Zilch


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys whilst there are some mulloway spots in metro Adelaide, "Seriously Be Careful Where You Leave Your Car" !

Westlakes and Torrens Island / Garden Island are known trouble spots.

If i fish Dotterel's (W/Lakes) at night i normally launch the yak etc. then park the car outside the car park and in front of the near by houses.

To assess Garden Island ramp car sercurity one only needs to look at the amount of broken glass that litters the car park. Several years ago i had my brand new car broken into during daylight hours :shock: 

The S.A. Police occasionally have a "Car Fishing Event Their" :lol:














































Regards, Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

There must be some very keen Mulloway fisherman around.
Dumping your car in the Port River to create some structure for the Mullys seems a bit extravagant to me.
Maybe I need to show a bit more dedication?


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Cracking fish and great pics Steve! Not tempted to eat one mate ;-) 
Never fished the port much so can't say I know those places from the photos, but looking forward to some evening sessions as the weather warms up, as it is close to where I work. Fortunately, my car is a shitehouse anyway, but still, it's always a worry leaving it around any of those places, unfortunately.

OldDood & I are up the road from you so will prob see you out on the briney at some stage.
Take care,
Rob


----------



## potsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice mullies zilch!!! envious to say the least. Did u catch the other two on hard bodies as well and if so are there any you can recommend for an aspiring mullie hunter? have been trying and trying....and trying at the Port and Onk with soft plastics but no luck and managed to snap the bib off of my big rapala lure the last outing, Damn channel markers. Once again great job but can you leave some for me and the other boys :lol:


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Think your going to have to change your username  
Top effort on the mullies!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Good day guys and thank for your posts !
Please don't think i am a expert at this Mulloway caper because I'm definitely not, unfortunately 

We are fortunate to have mullies right on our door step of metro Adelaide. Yes i have caught a few and i am still learning. The advise i would give to anyone is the K.I.S.S. principal ( Keep It Simple STEVE ). :lol:

If starting out, i would suggest West Lakes, i still regularly fish their !
Then progress to the top end of the Port River (launch at the Birkenhead Tavern ramp). Plenty of stucture and shadows here; 3 road bridges; 2 rail bridges; potoons; wharfs; plus West Lakes drains in here; etc. etc
The challenge then takes a large upward spike, Outer Harbor (i launch from the old O/H boat ramp)

Mix up your style of fishing; hard body lures in deep and shallow style; troll and cast to stucture; live baits; dead baits (caught them on squid heads and pilchards) etc. etc.

Main advise fish structure and shadows of wharfs / bridges etc. Mulloway are lazy and ambush their prey. They are more likely to be hiding in the above locations, waiting to attack what ever goes past their nose.

I hope this helps in your quest !
Enjoy just being out their and count the fish as a bonus or reward for effort.

Just my opinion, PLEASE only take the odd one, if you must and release the majority ! ! ! ! ! ! !

A couple more fish and location photos from my collection, over the years (click on photos to enlarge).










View attachment 2













Regards Steve


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great result Zilch....better change your nick! I think you may bring denim back into kayaks too!


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Any idea who has been trying to get a bit of the old Port River mojo happening down at Mawson Lakes then?

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...nken-cars-driver/story-e6frea83-1226168319744



> A MAN who rolled a green-coloured Nissan sedan into the lake at Mawson Lakes this morning is on the run.
> 
> Witnesses told police they saw the man running away after the car sank to the bottom of the lake near Peninsula Drive about 4am.
> 
> ...


Any photos Steve?

;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

"RobC" Quote;
from the 70's, dragging a dune Hobie Outback behind him" a spokesman said.

I think i just wet myself from laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are a funny man !

If one was going to make a reef in the Pt River, would it not be logical to first trial your theory out locally ;-)

Hopefully will catch up with you guys for a fish

Regards, Steve

PS. Just went to have a look at the lake and bugger me, i found this floating on the shoreline









Suspect the SA Police will be knocking on OldDood / Marks door tomorrow


----------

